# Using plant matter to start a nitrogen cycle



## 4lpha (Jul 31, 2013)

Currently, I have figured out how to start up a nitrogen cycle with only plants. I was told to keep a log of what I exactly did, so I shall give directions as to how to cycle using plant-based matter.
1. Using a 1.5 gallon tank, no lid, I filled in half with gravel. Then filled nearly a fourth with water.
2. As done by farmers, I imitated the technique of using compost to make healthier plants; using some dead and dying Amazon swords, I buried them under a good junk of gravel, about an inch below the surface. I presumed this would feed the plants, and it ended up rotting, releasing ammonia, and starting the cycle.
3. Place plants on or around the compost, allowing easier access to the rotting plant matter. This, along with the bacteria, will syphon away the ammonia through the nitrogen cycle, feeding the plants Nitrate, the end product of the cycle.
4. Used Leafzone fertilizer to supplement the plants.
5. Perform 25% water changes, since this will not only clear up the tank but will also provide fresh water to the plants. Do not be alarmed with your tap contains ammonia after dechlorination of chloramines. If it is 1 ppm or lower, it can supplement the bacteria in the gravel.
6. In about the course of a month (or even less since I didn't even realize it was happening), the bacteria should full form and stabilize, allowing for the gravel to be used as seeding material for other tanks.


----------



## 4lpha (Jul 31, 2013)

Have just recently seeded a new tank, 5 gallons, by lining the seeded gravel on the bottom, as well as putting some of the plant material (java moss) into the tank. Also gave the tank a shot of Start Right Plus, which helped quite a bit with the tank. In the course of a couple of hours, the tank seems to be fully cycled.


----------

